# Hitch Racks platform vs hanging?



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

What are your thoughts on the hanging style vs the platform style. 

Pro's and con's?

I'm pretty sure I'm going to have a hitch installed and there doesn't seem to be a big price difference between the two styles


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

I have an older hagning hitch rack. 1998 vintage thule. It works great, but getting 3-4 bikes on it is chore. Heck getting 2 on it is pain. I have a bunch of extra padding to prevent the bikes from rubbing into each other. This takes time to apply. Also once installed I can't access the rear hatch easily. Still it has worked for years. I have done light off-roading with the rack and the bikes hold up fine. The other down sides is that mine relies on the top tube to secure. So strange top tube shapes make bike loading harder and you can get some minor scratching in that location. Nothing really bad, but soemthing to consider. Back in 1998 they did not have many platform racks. 

I just borrowed a swagman platform style rack from my neighbor. He may not be needing it any more and I want to give it a try. Seems likes nice design and both effective and cheap. I have been wanting to go with platform rack as my thule is just getting old and the rubber straps are breaking. I have to admit this has lasted a long time as the last 6 years it has been outside in Az heat and dryness. Still I am going to give the platform a try and see how it works. It SHOULD be easier to load/unload and hold the bikes with less contact so less scratching. We shall see.


----------



## millargeo (Apr 29, 2012)

I have this.

Thule - 9029 Vertex 4 Bike

Wanted it for the 4 bike capacity. Couldn't find a platform hitch rack for anywhere close.

I like it well enough.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Main disadvantage of hanging variety is that quite a few bikes do not fit in them without attaching a bar between the handlebar/stem and the seat post. My dual suspension bike won't fit most hanging racks. It was the 3rd bike I bought in recent years (wasn't a problem with my first two). Another feature of some of the platform style racks is built-in security. I have a Kuat NV that has built in cable locks which come in handy when I want to stop and grab a quick bite (while keeping an eye on my bikes of course!).


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Get platform. Fits almost every bike better. You can get another to extend it beyond 2 bikes.


----------



## justin_amador (Dec 2, 2009)

Platform

Pros:
- easier to load bikes (less control/strength required to lift bike to mounting position). I've found this especially critical when riding with my wife.
- less likely to scrape tires/wheels when driving accross dips/speed bumps/steep ramps (especially if you're using spreader bar attachments with the hanging style rack)
- Much less likely to scrape paint. Wheels tend to spin unless secured with the hanging style and hard braking can take some paint off freshly painted bumpers.
- easier to lock bikes to rack. Permanently secure critical screws and you've likely got loop through which to run a cable lock.
- less rubbing and scratching of the bikes

Cons:
- racks are heavier. typically with sedans (i.e. 1 1/4 inch hitch) you'll only be able to load two bikes before you're creeping up on a weight limit (don't forget, you've got tongue load and torque to worry about)
- more expensive
- not as versatile
- some adjustment required when changing bikes (i.e. sliding a wheel tray to fit a different wheelbase)

Neutral
- makes trunk access more difficult. car dependent.
- adds length when parking parallel
- potential for frame damage in rear end collisions


----------



## wbmason55 (May 30, 2010)

Prefer the platform myself. No bike to rack compatibility issues. Bikes are in fixed position so they'll never slap against one another. The 1UP USA's are top notch if you have the $$. But you can also get a budget minded frame hook rack like Swagman for $150 or so.

Would generally agree with all of Justin's points as well, except
- 'Not as versatile.' Maybe? but not sure how so?
- Added length when PP: bikes on and it's basically the same. Bikes off it's rack dependent (there are folding platforms and folding hangers.)
- Potential frame damage during collision: Any hitch rack is vulnerable.

My $0.02.


----------



## Iluv2adjust (Jun 19, 2006)

Jumped into Thule's T2 for both my truck and my car and love them. Had the Doubletrack and it was a POS...The hanging racks are clumsy, but better than putting it inside your car or letting it roll around the back of a pickup!


----------



## DECIM8 (Jul 13, 2011)

Another nice thing about most platforms is being able to remove any bike without having to remove the others on the rack. My buddy has a hanging rack and we had 4 bikes on it. The first one to get dropped off had loaded his bike first so we had to unload all of them to get his off. Poor planning but this is another plus for a platform. 

When we use his hanging rack I can't take my FS bike because if won't fit. His bike (21" stumjumper FSR) fits oddly in the rack and his seat is ~4" above the car. 

Its still WAY better than the rack I have..... cause I don't have one. I plan on picking up a swagman 4 bike platform this winter.


----------

